# Doberman Conundrum?



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

There are millions of factors to consider in the pack dynamic. Based on the years of experience that Doberman people have on this board...If you had to choose, would you have 2 females and deal with their BS or have a intact male and a female and deal with their BS? And I am not talking about shitters either. Both will be trained in Schutzhund and be expected to live under our roof with manners. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I have done general research but need breed specific recommendations to consider.Thank You.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Robin Cooke said:


> There are millions of factors to consider in the pack dynamic. Based on the years of experience that Doberman people have on this board...If you had to choose, would you have 2 females and deal with their BS or have a intact male and a female and deal with their BS? And I am not talking about shitters either. Both will be trained in Schutzhund and be expected to live under our roof with manners. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I have done general research but need breed specific recommendations to consider.Thank You.


Robin,

Are the two going to run together or be kenneled or crated?
I'd advise against letting two females run together. A fight between two bitches gets ugly fast.
A male and female will get along a lot better "most of the time"
Of course when the female is in season, there is nothing more
annoying then the whining /howling sound a male doberman makes


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I have two females. Both working dogs, both intact. Both live in the house. I just keep an eye on any posturing and I don't tolerate positioning by either one. We get along just fine. Perhaps because I prefer females to male that I am more willing to keep close watch vs keeping a male Doberman.


----------



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.We are going with a male. I also appreciate those restraining themselves from recommending that I just get a GSD ot Mal!8-[


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Robin Cooke said:


> Thanks for your responses.We are going with a male. I also appreciate those restraining themselves from recommending that I just get a GSD ot Mal!8-[


Well, if it's gonna be a PP dog you might as well stick with the stereotype from the 70's...Zeus, Apollo....

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...87B5B5A47CB0F453844287B5B5A47CB0F45&FORM=LKVR#


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Some people really like males. Good luck with him! When are you getting him?


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

I own 2 females and a male. The 2 females get along fine, however I am the leader in my house. As Erynn stated I also allow no posturing, no growling...nothing or both get in big trouble. My male is the one who tends to get beat up by the girls. When they are in heat the constant whining by my male is almost unbearable. Plus just the fact that you have to seperate 2 friends for 3 weeks makes both dogs moopy. 
2 females is nicer to live with, just watch the fighting cause once it starts they should never be put together again. I ended up having to place a past female as it became very dangerous. With a male they are sure to get along, but the heats are deffinitaly trying on the nerves.

Good Luck!
Wendy Schmitt

www.Landgrafk9.com


----------



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

We will be picking him up in late May.We visit almost weekly and have 5 to choose from. Here is his pedigree.
http://www.masayadobermans.com/webpages/Litterbox.html
Hopefully he will be a monster:-D We are very pleased with our bitch that is now 6 months old and she is progressing nicely in her bite work, obedience and tracking. Working everything but not applying too much pressure. Oh and we are coming along too!:lol: Having lots of fun.I'll post pics for those interested. Everybody loves puppies!


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a Citto fan! Good luck with the pup.


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

I am Citto's origional owner and put his BH on him. You will have to tell me about your puppy when you get him.

Good Luck

Wendy


----------



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

Will do Wendy et al! Very excited!:mrgreen:


----------

